# How to rent a car and work for Uber/Lift ?



## East Westerner

I have had experience with similar job where you have to drive a lot and know for a fact that every two years you WILL have to replace your vehicle if it's already few years old . If it is brand new car- every week will add 1000 miles a week if you work full time.
So, I have been driving for Uber and Lyft and I must say I like it ! But I do need to get a rental car just for work. Does anybody rents a car and working on it ? I live in California.


----------



## East Westerner

What do I need to do to get my rental approved by Uber and Lyft ? That is what I am basically asking.


----------



## MiamiFlyer

Neither approve rental cars.
You can drive a vehicle owned by someone else, but your name must be specifically listed on the insurance.


----------



## MiamiFlyer

Additionally, while rental car companies are mostly 'unlimited miles,' if you often take out cars and rack up high miles on them week after week, you will get flagged and eventually blacklisted.


----------



## UberLuxbod

And if you rent a car for carrying fare paying passengers without informing the vehicles owner them there will be legal issues I suspect.


----------



## Robert420

I recommend that you check out https://www.joinbreeze.com/ they allow cars to be used for Lyft/Uber an an lyft does accept them.


----------



## painfreepc

Robert420 said:


> I recommend that you check out https://www.joinbreeze.com/ they allow cars to be used for Lyft/Uber an an lyft does accept them.


Breeze has a 30,000 mile per year limit, I maybe wrong but I think they are $50 per day, think my uber lease-to-own is not looking bad after all.

One option I was going to try was: www.relayrides.com
Look for long trem rental, the only renters that said yes to using for lyft were the ones with older cars 2006 to 2010, good luck.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

painfreepc said:


> Breeze has a 30,000 mile per year limit, I maybe wrong but I think they are $50 per day, think my uber lease-to-own is not looking bad after all.


whatever gets you through the day, buddy


----------



## painfreepc

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> whatever gets you through the day, buddy


It gets me through the day, the week, the month, thanks for the love.


----------



## UberRey

Boy, this place has gotten hostile.


----------



## painfreepc

UberRey said:


> Boy, this place has gotten hostile.


I know you can feel the digital love.


----------



## bzeb

For relay rides 
sounds good but how does uber look on that? Will they allow it?


----------



## Lidman

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> whatever gets you through the day, buddy


we need driversoftheworldunite back with us.


----------



## yadkinson

I have a rental can I use it while my car being repaired


----------



## Ziggy

yadkinson said:


> I have a rental can I use it while my car being repaired


probably not ... aside from the Uber restrictions, I doubt that the rental company will condone "for hire" commercial services in their rental car. *Best bet is to first check with the Rental Car Company ... likely they will shut you down before you can say "Uber"


----------



## Masteril

First of all Uber doesn't rent cars, only helps with financing. Good luck returning car in case you don't work.

Plus 30000 a year plus 2 weeks notice, can you make 30000 in one month and give it back?


----------

